# the situation @ 17 years of age



## THE_BROSKI (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## THE_BROSKI (Jul 23, 2010)

The Situation said:


>



i found a pic of you and your family brah


----------



## KelJu (Jul 24, 2010)

Who is that chick? I want to stick a penis in her mouth.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jul 24, 2010)

Some great genetics in this family.  The young lady is beautiful.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## dave 236 (Jul 24, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Who is that chick? I want to stick a penis in her mouth.


----------



## ROID (Jul 24, 2010)

wonder what kind of cycle he is on


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 24, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Who is that chick? I want to stick a penis in her mouth.


 
She's only 15 brah this isn't Millington Tn brah


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 24, 2010)

i'd say by the looks of those guys that girl is thafe.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm serious, who the hell is that chick? Can someone post more pictures of her. I need spank material.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 24, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I'm serious, who the hell is that chick? Can someone post more pictures of her. I need spank material.



I was able to track that image to it's page.  From there, I figured out who one of the douches in picture is. It's a one Mike Sorrentino from the Jersey Shore television series.  A little sleuthing showed that was his sister, (a young) Melissa Sorrentino.

Her Facebook page.  I should warn you, she's gotten a bit older since she took that picture that you like so much.  Google Images doesn't have much more to offer.  There is one picture of her at IMDB.

Her twitter page.  Her MySpace page.

On a personal note, she's went to  Kinyon Campbell Business School (95/96), but is a stay at home mom.

So there you go; and all in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 24, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I was able to track that image to it's page.  From there, I figured out who one of the douches in picture is. It's a one Mike Sorrentino from the Jersey Shore television series.  A little sleuthing showed that was his sister, (a young) Melissa Sorrentino.
> 
> Her Facebook page.  I should warn you, she's gotten a bit older since she took that picture that you like so much.  Google Images doesn't have much more to offer.  There is one picture of her at IMDB.
> 
> ...





Nope, that's not going to do the trick. I need more pictures of her when she was about 16.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 24, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Nope, that's not going to do the trick. I need more pictures of her when she was about 16.


  your one sick cat man


----------



## KelJu (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't know what the laws are in Jersey, but in rural Alabama, that shit was both legal and common practice.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jul 24, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I was able to track that image to it's page.  From there, I figured out who one of the douches in picture is. It's a one Mike Sorrentino from the Jersey Shore television series.  A little sleuthing showed that was his sister, (a young) Melissa Sorrentino.
> 
> Her Facebook page.  I should warn you, she's gotten a bit older since she took that picture that you like so much.  Google Images doesn't have much more to offer.  There is one picture of her at IMDB.
> 
> ...




I feel like a fucking idiot (not for the first time.)  You mean that isn't The Situation and his family?  Then why did he defend his (ostensible) sister, rebuking the obscene poster by saying she is only fifteen, go back to Tennessee?  Geeze, there  are a lot of ups and downs on this forum.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Jul 24, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> I feel like a fucking idiot (not for the first time.)  You mean that isn't The Situation and his family?  Then why did he defend his (ostensible) sister, rebuking the obscene poster by saying she is only fifteen, go back to Tennessee?  Geeze, there  are a lot of ups and downs on this forum.



Nope, that's not the Sitch's family, but she was about 15 when that picture was taken.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## unclem (Jul 24, 2010)

gota love the turtle necks. that looks like a tren cycle. if he uses anything.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 25, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Nope, that's not going to do the trick. I need more pictures of her when she was about 16.



Really, what do you want from me?  I did everything but show up at her house.


----------



## ROID (Jul 25, 2010)

I would sleep with all 4 of them


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jul 25, 2010)

That guy doesnt look 17.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 26, 2010)

That Facebook page is not her's.  She made a cameo on the series last season and was a young, single kind of hot chick.  Not this stay at home Mother.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok I have heard countless girls say that the these things are hot..

How do you work at them?  What muscles are they?!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 26, 2010)

You just got to have a really strong core.

Back in the day, I had abs but I didn't have those "sex muscles."  Then I started doing all the compound lifts, in addition to core/ab work and they blossomed.

You also have to be pretty lean.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 26, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Ok I have heard countless girls say that the these things are hot..
> 
> How do you work at them?  What muscles are they?!




Like most things, genetics plays a huge part. When I was at my leanest, I had those, and I wasn't doing any direct ab work at the time.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2010)

Meh, I dont know.  Ive seen some bulked guys, even chubby guys have that shit.

Ive cut twice now without doing much ab work and I hardly see shit.  I am going to add ab stuff back in and see if there is indeed a need for all those silly workouts.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh, but what muscles are they?  I cant tell even when looking at anatomy pics.


----------



## pyes (Jul 30, 2010)

ROID said:


> I would sleep with all 4 of them


 

ahahahahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 30, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Ok I have heard countless girls say that the these things are hot..
> 
> How do you work at them?  What muscles are they?!



my father had those. he never worked out but his job was strenuous and involved a lot of lifting and twisting motions. if you put your hands there you can feel that area get engaged when you twist your torso.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 30, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Oh, but what muscles are they?  I cant tell even when looking at anatomy pics.


Do some leg lifts and bicycles, I had them in the Navy during my Pre-BUD/S training era when we did a shit load of leg lift crunches, stick your legs out straight hold them 6" off the ground and do 100 crunches.....also did a lot of swim/run stuff too...


----------



## KelJu (Jul 30, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Oh, but what muscles are they?  I cant tell even when looking at anatomy pics.



External oblique I think.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah mine started coming out after doing deads and squats.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jul 31, 2010)

The horizontal lines above the pelvic bone on each side can be built pretty hard by standing dumbbell raises. I did them for around 4-5 months along with rope machine crunches, and i could see them at like 14 % bf.

Hold your head with one hand, a DB in the other, and bend down sideways til the DB is practically beside your knee, and the raise back up.  I havent done them in ages but i still got the solid core.


----------

